# Ribbon Fish



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

I am wanting to catch some of these for Bait........ does anyone have any thoughts on how ,where and when to Catch them consistantly?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think under dock lights close to the inlet at night would be your best bet. I've never found them consistently here in Florida but they were a nuisance up in South Carolina.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

oops


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

In VA I would always catch them on a certain inshore wreck in late summer when the water was really warm. Would think you could do similiar work on them here under those conditions.


----------



## Fishmaster (May 8, 2009)

emanuel said:


> I think under dock lights close to the inlet at night would be your best bet. I've never found them consistently here in Florida but they were a nuisance up in South Carolina.


 Yea when I lived in Mintal Beach (opps I mean Myrtle Beach)  SC, we were catching them like crazy durring the summer, night or day did not seem to mater! I would use a two hook setup with either shrimp or cut mollet. And yes King's seem to like them.... a friend mine cought an 18 lb one with a ribbon fish.


----------



## snookman (Sep 13, 2004)

There are quite a few in Port Canaveral. When we used to fish around the docks, they would hit our plugs.
I'm pretty sure the folks that go after them use green lights around the boats to attract them or the small green cyalume(sp) tubes on there lines. Any small piece of fish for bait, I would guess.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*!!!!*

Thanks for the input.


----------

